# A Funny Thing Happened to James Hetfield On The Way to Wimbley



## Dive-Baum (Jul 9, 2007)

Metallica: Terrorist threat? - Yahoo! News UK

 

Can you imagine what was going through his head??


----------



## DeL07 (Jul 9, 2007)

LoL Talibanica!  

But judging him a terrorist because of his "Taliban-like beard" is pretty harsh and discriminating!


----------



## DrSmaggs (Jul 9, 2007)

Facial hair = terrorism...

I'm gonna start wearing a diaper on my head, too!


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jul 9, 2007)

I wasn't trying to make a political statement here...I was just laughing that it was James who got detained. I wonder if he will write a new song about the experience and the emotional turmoil it caused him. 

HAHAHAHAA...anyone else see that crap a few years back when they were all talking about getting rid of their inner anger and forgiving and blah blah blah...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 9, 2007)

They should've stop lars for having a weapon of mass annoyance (his snare tone)


----------



## noodles (Jul 9, 2007)

"I'm not a terrorist, nooooowooooooo, yeah yeah yeah!"


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> "I'm not a terrorist, nooooowooooooo, yeah yeah yeah!"



You forgot to add in a "Wamoow!"


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 9, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> You forgot to add in a "Wamoow!"



HOW DOES IT FEEL TO BE ALIVE?!?!?! (actually that sounds threatening)


----------



## DrSmaggs (Jul 9, 2007)

Right on... I still think the whole situation is hilarious... I do feel bad that James had to get a bit of harassment


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 9, 2007)

funny thing is, you have Kirk and Rob who both have darker skin tones, and whitey gets stopped for his beard 

funny that they didn´t even consider the fact that he´s white 

and funny how they could even base such an assumption on facial hair...


----------



## T_money419 (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to see England's airport security is still top notch


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 10, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> funny thing is, you have Kirk and Rob who both have darker skin tones, and whitey gets stopped for his beard
> 
> funny that they didn´t even consider the fact that he´s white
> 
> and funny how they could even base such an assumption on facial hair...


Dude skin color doesnt really work against terrorists. They can be from anywhere and can be white as well.


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ahh, see, I thought this was going to be a thread explaining why his voice sounded worse than ever at Live Earth. Even with his changes in singing style over the years, I've always thought he had a strong, powerful, solid voice. But at Live Earth his voice was breaking up, he was going out of tune, and he completely lost the grit in his singing a few times as if his voice was tired.

And that was all in the half a song I watched.


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Hm, another thread on this here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/32523-metallica-terrorists.html#post560703

I thought it was hilarious, but offensive to Middle Easterners. I could be stopped because I have long hair or because I have a goatie and have some ridiculous claim hurled at me. "You must be a terrorist, cuz uh..."


----------



## Battle-axe (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 10, 2007)

"Excuse me sir, We're going to have to detain you for a few hours."
"Why?"
"Apparently, you were involved in recording 'Re-load'".


----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> "Excuse me sir, We're going to have to detain you for a few hours."
> "Why?"
> "Apparently, you were involved in recording 'Re-load'".



"Well, uh, no, actually that's a, that's a common misunderstanding. I..."
"Sir, anything you say can and will be used against you in a court of law."


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 10, 2007)

Too bad it wasn't Kirk. Maybe they would have confiscated his wah pedal.


----------



## _detox (Jul 10, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Too bad it wasn't Kirk. Maybe they would have confiscated his wah pedal.


----------



## leatherface2 (Jul 10, 2007)

they should have stopped him cause last few cds sucked.


----------



## Stitch (Jul 10, 2007)

"Wimbley"?


----------



## Moro (Jul 10, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> Too bad it wasn't Kirk. Maybe they would have confiscated his wah pedal.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> "Excuse me sir, We're going to have to detain you for a few hours."
> "Why?"
> "Apparently, you were involved in recording 'Re-load'".


----------

